# Digital HID ballasts, musts read!!!



## hazewarrior (Sep 11, 2007)

I haven't seen any posts on digital HID lights and thought I would share. These lights are the future of indoor growing. Here are some reasons you should go DIGITAL:
 
This digital ballast reduces energy consumption by 15% - 20%! Power factor is 99% efficient. They offer silent operation and have built-in axial fans for cooling. Built-in short circuit protection is standard. 

The ballasts improve lamp life by up to 3 times using constant wattage output, resulting in near perfect illumination. The've been proven and tested to over 200,000 switchings! 

*They Can ignite both MH and HPS lamps. *

Most Electronic H.I.D. Lighting Ballasts have built-in fuse protection: 2 built-in fuses, Thermal overload protection and Sleep Mode function for safety. 

250W and 400W digital ballast weighs only 2 lbs. 600W ballast weighs only 3.5 lbs.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 11, 2007)

They run much cooler than regular ballasts too....
(thought I'd add that  )

(oh and cost more)


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 11, 2007)

I have digress..

i bought a 600w digital ballast light kit.
It DIED.. maybe bad luck, who knows.

So i went and got a old but PROVEN magnetic 1000w Ballast light kit.
-  if you are that worried about electricity.  Shouldn't grow.
I know we all harp on cost, but PIMPING isn't cheap.
-  want more light output, buy a bigger ballast.

- the fan..  a moving mechanical part.  How long do you think it can last?
If it runs so cool, why does it need one?? my 1000w doesnt have a fan.

Just some things to consider.


----------



## fugly (Sep 12, 2007)

Maybe you should have bought a good quality digital ballast like the lumateks... my digital lumatek runs no fans and is noiseless not to mention swapping bulbs for different growing stages is a big advantage


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 12, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> I have digress..
> 
> i bought a 600w digital ballast light kit.
> It DIED.. maybe bad luck, who knows.
> ...



probably just got a bad one....and it's not wanting more light....it's wanting to run the bulb you use as efficiently as possible....and my digital also doesn't have a fan....i've used mine for over 2 years now and had zero problems....and like fugly hit on it's nice to not have to by a switchable ballast....just screw in your new bulb and fire it up....and for those of us that live in an apartment the noiseless part and less heat also help a lot....

oh yeah....who has it made to the point that they don't have to worry about electricity consumption....from your statement your saying a lot of people on here shouldn't be growing....i personally take a little bit of offense to that....it's probably one of the most common concerns....


----------



## SFC (Sep 12, 2007)

I am on my third Lumatek 600w digital ballast now. In less than a year. In all fairness they are great about taking care to replace it, but I still think they have some bugs to work out.  No being able to trust your ballast, especially during flower is one more stress in an already stressful environment I do not need.  That being said if they acn figure out what is wrong with them they will be far superior to magnetic ballasts.


----------



## fugly (Sep 13, 2007)

damn Star....that sucks about your ballast....at least the company is helping you and im sure they are working on the problem...

all being fair though...
if power consumption is a concern.....youll find the New Wave and Tek T-5's a good compromise of being quiet reliable, easy on the wallet in terms of maintenance of  the lights (bulb costs per season as lumens do depreciate over time), power consumption and heat....


just havent flowered with them as i run the lumatek 400 in flowering stage...maybe later 

SITE RULES
7. Please try to post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as eight pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 13, 2007)

fleshstain said:
			
		

> probably just got a bad one....and it's not wanting more light....it's wanting to run the bulb you use as efficiently as possible....and my digital also doesn't have a fan....i've used mine for over 2 years now and had zero problems....and like fugly hit on it's nice to not have to by a switchable ballast....just screw in your new bulb and fire it up....and for those of us that live in an apartment the noiseless part and less heat also help a lot....
> 
> oh yeah....who has it made to the point that they don't have to worry about electricity consumption....from your statement your saying a lot of people on here shouldn't be growing....i personally take a little bit of offense to that....it's probably one of the most common concerns....


 
You really shouldn't be so E sensitive to get your internet panties
in a bunch.

just to let you know.  the ballast that took a dump was a 
Digital Green house 600W mh/hps set up.  It actually was the
pricier one.  

Dont get me wrong.. It is a great set up.
WHEN IT WORKS.  My Ballast went out 1 week into flower,
after a month of VEG time.  Not only did I have to risk all my plants (15)
plants going hermie by putting them outside, I had to worry about
prying eyes.  After spending so much time and TLC and all the other
cost involved.  I risked it and put my girls outside.

Sure, it was covered under warranty (2 years) and the Supplier was 
cool and handled the situation with professionalism.  But we shouldn't
have to endure such things with the Latest and greatest.

So after my failed ballast.. I researched it a little more..
and Low and behold, to find out.. Digital ballast have higher failure 
rate than I expected.  I was one of many that had digital ballast failure.
Searching posts and researching.  I realized. "man, yo dont hear anything
about the old fashion Magnetic ones failing at all"  So I had an epiphany.
"Magnetic ballast been around so long, the techinology has been refined
tuned to the point of excellent reliability"  So I went Magnetic (old fashion
but proven).

About being more efficient between Magnetic and digital ballast..
Come on be real.  if same wattage, and same times are used on 
both ballast.  At the end of the day.. how much of a differnce do you
actually think its going to make a differnce??  20 dollars??  more ??
Less??   I think alot less than $20.  If the difference of $20 or less
a month is going to deter you from growing and make life difficult for 
someone. THEY SHOULDN'T BE GROWING.

Alot of people veg 24/7,
then go 12/12.  So the ballast stays on 24/7 until it goes 12/12
so it goes on and off once per day.  Think turning on and off 
a bulb once a day really really really going to make that much of 
a differnce??

Heat and sound.  Digital ballast may run cooler, but they still give off 
heat.  After you get experience.. most people MOVE their ballast
out the grow room. (or should)  Because heat is an issue with HID units,
especially in tight spaces.

Sound.. IMO:  my magnetic is as quiet as the digital I had.
the modern day magnetic ballast are not the kind yo are probably thikning
that shakes and makes all this noise.  I got the 1000w COOLSTAR.
look it up.  But thats besides the point..  
     Eventually youll get to the point of exhaust inline fans venting out,
cool air venting in.  multiple floor fans oscicillating circulating the 
air in the grow room.  You won't hear your ballast if you tried.

Dont get me wrong.. Im not hating.  IM just giving real life experiences,
and maybe give others a better informed decision.


----------



## nemesis_1999 (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys, i'm stilling thinking of blowing some $$$ on LED grow lights.


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, it looks like a fair number of good experience and bad experiences. Thanks for all the input. I've never had a problem with conventional ballasts myself but I think I'd like to try a digital. I'll roll the dice, I still have my old equipment if it doesn't work. 

When I think about it..... If I save $20 a month, after one year I'll have saved enough to buy another light. Or replace my hydro equipment. Not a bad deal for someone who grows to support his own medical habit.


I personally don't think it's anyones place to be saying who should be growing and who shouldn't be. From what i've noticed, most people grow for personal use and don't rely on growing MJ for a living. For some, the risk isn't worth it and lets not forget that not everyone on this site is legally allowed to grow..... so from that aspect.... no one should be growing!! Just my opinion?? :confused2: 



> If the difference of $20 or less
> a month is going to deter you from growing and make life difficult for
> someone. THEY SHOULDN'T BE GROWING.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 15, 2007)

> I personally don't think it's anyones place to be saying who should be growing and who shouldn't be. From what i've noticed, most people grow for personal use and don't rely on growing MJ for a living. For some, the risk isn't worth it and lets not forget that not everyone on this site is legally allowed to grow..... so from that aspect.... no one should be growing!! Just my opinion?? :confused2:


 

Dont take what i say out of context.
BTW, difference between a digital and magnetic ballast of same 
wattage is probably less than $5 a month. Nevertheless.
If $20 is the differnce between having food on the table and
growing MJ.. NO. You shouldn't be growing.  And yes, 
its my opinion, considering my tax's will end up subsidizing the food
the starving but growing MJ, food he/she kids will eat.

goodluck


----------



## SFC (Sep 15, 2007)

As far as noise lets not forget air pumps,and stones lmao. They are by far the loudest in my grow.  

Lumatek offers a 3 year full replacement on their ballasts, and 5 years pro-rated. Still a fantastic warranty no matter how you slice it. 

If a ballast does fail on you during flower, simply put a couple of flourescents in there on your normal cycle. It will at very least stop them from hermi'ing on you. That is until you can get a new HID ballast. Plants will think it is a cloudy day LOL.


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 15, 2007)

No Worries MrP, best of luck with your grows and thanks for the input.  


Does anyone know how long it takes to repair a digital and what the problem ussually is?




> Plants will think it is a cloudy day LOL.


 
LOL, I like that....


----------

